# Der Hering ist da! Profi Angelruten-Set für Hering komplett nur € 29,95 dieangler.de



## AnglerShopBrüggen (4. April 2008)

*:vik:Top-Angebot der Woche:vik:*​ 






Willkommen bei dieangler.de in Hamburg




*Unser Ladengeschäft am Mundsburger Damm in Hamburg bietet eine große Auswahl an Angelgeräte und Zubehör. *
*Sie finden bei uns jede Menge Angelrollen und Angelruten der Firmen SHIMANO, DAIWA, BALZER, CORMORAN, PENN, WFT, ABU GARCIA, MITCHELL, PROLOGIC. *

*Bei uns sind nahezu alle Angelarten vertreten. Dazu gehört das Meeresangeln in Nord- und Ostsee, sowie die Fjordfischerei in Norwegen. Das professionelle Karpfenfischen, Hecht- und Zanderangeln, Meerforellenfischen, BigGame, Forellenangeln, Fliegenfischen und das Trolling auf Lachs- und Meerforelle zählt zu unser Passion. *

*



*

*Besonders stolz sind wir auf unser riesiges Forellenköder-Programm, was immer größere Ausmaße annimmt. Hier findet man alles zum Spirolinoangeln am Forellensee oder man kann sich mit den neuen fängigen Gulp Power Bait eindecken und das zu einem super günstigen Preis. *

*



*

*In der Raubfisch-Abteilung gibt es reichlich aktuelle Blinker und Spinner für sämtliche Einsatzgebiete. Dazu gehören die Meerforellenblinker und Wobbler wie der HANSEN FLASH, FIGHT, SNAPS oder der bekannte SPÖKET. *

*Wobbler und Jerkbaits zum Raubfischangeln werden immer beliebter. Wir vom Team „dieangler.de“ sind selber leidenschaftliche Raubfischangler bieten aus diesem Grund ein ausführliches Köder-Programm an. Hier findet man Jerkbaits der neusten Generation, wir die PIKE TIME Jerks, das FOX-Programm oder die BUSTER Jerkbaits von STRIKE PRO. Auch unser Wobbler Sortiment ist mit RAPALA, TRICON, CORMORAN, BALZER, ABU, PROLOGIC, ZALT, SALMO oder JACKSON ein Highlight im Geschäft. *

*



*

*Auch die Gummifisch-Abteilung kann sich sehen lassen. Hier findet man Gummiköder in Hülle und Fülle. Unser Verkaufsrenner der SLOTERSHAD von DREAM TACKLE oder der KOPYTO sind hier in vielen Variationen und Farben vertreten. Passend dazu gibt es die ORIGINAL JIG-KÖPFE in Rund oder ERIE Form in sämtlichen Größen. Immer mehr Zanderangler fischen unseren SICHEL-JIGHAKEN. Auch er ist in verschiedenen Größen erhältlich. *

*Weiterhin bieten wir ein exklusives Fliegenfischer –Programm an. Dazu gehören günstige Einsteiger-Sets für den Anfänger bis zu qualitativ hochwertige Fliegengeräte für den fortgeschrittenen Fliegenfischer. Wir führen die bekannte Marken wie SAGE, GUIDELINE, LOOP und ORVIS. Ein großes Zubehör-Programm und eine riesige Fliegenbinde-Abteilung stehen für unsere Kompetenz. *

*



*
*unserer Bekleidungs-Abteilung bieten wir für jeden Angler funktionsgerechte Kleidung an. Sie finden hier WATJACKEN, THEMO-BEKLEIDUNG, SICHERHEITS-ANZÜGE, FLIEGENWESTEN, und WATHOSEN in vielen Ausführungen. Dabei legen wir viel Wert auf qualitativ hochwertiges Material und Funktionalität. *


*Neben dieser großen Auswahl an Angelgerät erhalten Sie auf Wunsch eine umfassende kompetente Beratung. *


Möchten Sie auch informiert werden?



Über Schnäppchen-Wochen, Veranstaltungen, Saison-Angebote und mehr?Dann tragen Sie sich doch in unsere Kundenliste ein! Wir halten Sie auf dem Laufenden.​ 

Angelberichte + Angelnews hier: http://dieangler.de/news/nindex.php


----------

